# Muddy Water Fly Fishing



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Had the house to myself today so decided to go fishing even with the rivers all blown out.



















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice smallie in high water.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

ejsell said:


> Had the house to myself today so decided to go fishing even with the rivers all blown out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice! What was the fly you were using?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Crystal bugger with dumbbell eyes and zonker tail. Seems to work well in murky water bumping the bottom. I've caught a couple of catfish on similar ones.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

